# Verbindungsabbrüche(Internet) nach gewisser Zeit



## Syriuslokan (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit(ca.2std.) bricht meine Internetverbindung ab.
Dies passiert aber nur bei einer gewissen "Dauerbelastung",zumindest habe ich es bis jetzt noch nich anders mitbekommen.

Soll heißen ich spiele ein Online Spiel und nach ca. 2std. bricht dieVerbindung ab.

Nun warte ich so ca. 5 Minuten und es funktioniert wieder.?

Zur Info:

Habe DSL-1000 von T-Online und gehe mit der Fritz BOX SL ins Internet, die sowohl als Router und Modem funktioniert.Benutze hier den Lan-Port.
Habe Windows XP als Betriebssystem....
Firewall(Zone Alarm) habe ich mal ausgestellt mal aktiviert..hier auch kein Unterschied.
Sonstige Tools die bei mir laufen wie TOR oder AntiVir, bringen nach Deaktivierung auch keine Unterschied.
Ich habe aktuell die Verbindung auf dauerhaft gestellt.

Weiß nicht,ob das weiterhilft.

Schon mal Danke im voraus..

Kann es sein das es evtl bei dem akutellem Wetter einer Überhitzung der Box liegen kann?


----------



## metalux (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

eine überhitzung könnte zwar sein, schließe ich aber schon fast aus. für mich hört sich dass ehr nach eine zu hohen Zahl an Verbindungen an. Hast du vielleicht noch ein file Sharing Programm laufen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Syriuslokan (29. Juli 2006)

Nein ich habe keine Filesharing Programm oder sonstiges laufen..

Habe nur immer Zone Alarm an(Firewall), AntiVir, Spybot-Search&Destroy und TOR laufen.

Liegt es evlt an einer von mir falsch eingerichteten Netzwerk/Internet Verbindung?


----------



## Hansebanger (3. Dezember 2006)

*Verbindungsabbruch*

hallo ich habe so ein problem auch, nur das es bei mir variiert mit den abbrüchen. Aber es kommt oft vor und wenn, muss ich meinen pc neustarten. das komische ist das meine WLAN Verbindung steht nur ich kann nicht mehr ins inet und icq geht auch offline.
Wer kann mir sagen was los ist.


----------



## cpp_rookie (3. Dezember 2006)

Versuchs einfach mal ohne Router, wenn es dann nicht mehr passiert, wirds wohl am Router liegen. Wenn doch würde ich mal den Provider kontaktieren


----------



## Hansebanger (4. Dezember 2006)

Meinst du nur mit dem Modem? Ich habe ein Router mit intigrierten DSL-Modem.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Dezember 2006)

Bist du dir sicher dass die Wlanverbindung steht ?
Wenn die Verbindung tot ist, aber nicht wirklich unterbrochen zeigt Windows das normalerweise nicht an.
Versuch mal wenn das Problem gerade auftritt das Webinterface deines Routeres aufzurufen.

Auch ein Firmwareupdate des Routers könnte hilfreich sein
Wenn du eine Fritzbox hast, sag ich dir aber gleich die sind nicht das Gelbe vom ei


----------



## Hansebanger (4. Dezember 2006)

Also in meiner Taskleiste unten rechts steht das die verbindung hergestellt ist und sehr gut übertragen wird. 
Ich habe ein Speedport W701V .
hmz... ich versuche das mal mit nem Update.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Dezember 2006)

Wie gesagt hat diese Aussage von Windows nichts zu heisen. Die sagt nur ob der Empfang da ist, ob aber die Verbindung wirklich noch aktiv ist, und Pakete ankommen/gesendet werden geht daraus leider nicht hervor.


----------



## Hansebanger (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich bin es mal wieder. Ich habe wieder mal das gleiche Problem. Die ständigen Abstürze meines Internets. Aber ich glaube irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Windows nicht, denn wenn ich einen Absturz habe, kann ich auch andere Programme die sich z.b. unten links in der Task Leiste befinden nicht aufrufen. Oder den Media Player starten. Geht nicht als ob irgendwie mein ganzer Desk ausschaltet wird. Das einzige was ich drücken kann ist der Start Button, kann aber auch darüber kein Programm starten.
Ich bin am verzweifeln. Habe von meinem Router (Speedport W701v ) und meiner WLAN Karte ( Netgear WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter )  updates installiert. Geht trotzdem nicht.
Die Abbrüche variieren von Zeit zu Zeit. Aber es kommt häufig vor wenn ich Radio im Internet höre oder gerade wenn ich ein Game schließe, macht der PC oder das Internet gar nichts mehr. Beim normalen Surfen bleibt die Verbindung.
Neuinstallation von Windows hilft auch nix.  

Kann irgend jemand mit diesem Problem was anfangen?


----------



## cpp_rookie (12. Januar 2007)

Hast du nur Windows neu installiert oder wenigstens vorher formatiert?
Windows drüber installieren bringt meistens eh nix (bzw. nicht viel..), weil du den ganzen trash beibehälst, den du dir über die Jahre aufn Rechner gezogen hast 

Gib mal unter Ausführen "msconfig" ein und schau mal was unter Systemstart so alles drin steht. Wenn dort Programme sind, die dir nix sagen, bzw. dir spanisch vorkommen schau mal unter   nach was das ist und ggf. danach weg damit. Dort kannste deine Kiste auch etwas schneller machen, weil viele Programme direkt beim Win-start immer geladen werden, wobei du sie eh nicht brauchst.. Aber vorsicht, falls du nicht soviel ahnung hast!


----------



## Hansebanger (13. Januar 2007)

Nein ich meine komplett Neu. Alles formatieren und dann Windows drauf.
Mir ist letztens aufgefallen das ich noch nicht mal meinen Task Manager (Strg+Alt+Entf) 
aufrufen kann. 
hmz...


----------



## Hansebanger (20. Januar 2007)

Also mit den Diensten stimmt alles. Da ist kein Programm das irgendwie nicht gebraucht wird. Kann es an der Hardware liegen, das vieleicht die WLAN Karte defekt ist?


----------



## Hansebanger (29. Januar 2007)

Also ich habs hingekriegt das ich den PC nicht mehr Neustarten muss, ich muss dann immer auf den Button Reparieren im Statusmenü klicken dann steht die Verbindung wieder ein paar Stunden oder Minuten. Trotzdem ist das Problem noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

deine Probleme hören sich für mich so an, als würde dein Router ein paar mit ein paar Dingen nicht zurechtkommen.

Hat der Router eine integrierte Firewall: Falls ja ist es möglich, dass er dadurch zum Absturz kommt (war bei einem von meinen Netgear Geräten so)

Nach deiner Beschreibung nach würde ich die Windowsinstallation und überhaupt deinen Rechner einmal ausschließen und mal die Suche bei dem Router intensivieren. (Meine Meinung)
Wieso?
1.) Wenn gewisse Programme die mit dem Internet verbunden sind Verzögerungen beim PC verursachen können, weil die Internetverbindung abbricht, habe ich schon öfters gesehn.
2.) Laut deiner Beschreibung geschieht der Verbindungsabbruch immer, wenn du andere Dienste als HTTP, SMPT, etc. benötigst.

Hoffe des hilft ein wenig.

lg


----------

